# Mafia II



## Miro (3 Gennaio 2013)

Con colpevole ritardo ho finalmente giocato e finito questo titolo, devo dire che è un gioco molto godibile (non ho giocato al primo quindi non posso fare un confronto), tra le cose che mi sono piaciute metto 

- La storia, mi ha coinvolto e in generale non mi sono mai annoiato
- I personaggi, caratterizzati molto bene (Joe è un ***** di idolo )
- Le missioni, divertenti, impegnative se giocate a livello difficile (la missione in cui ti lanciano le moltov dall' alto )
- La colonna sonora, le stazioni radio sono pochine ma ben curate

Ho trovato però diverse caratteristiche che mi hanno fatto storcere il naso, in primis la longevità, il gioco è davvero troppo ma troppo corto e con poche attività da fare oltre alle missioni principali, non capisco poi la scelta di non poter continuare il gioco dopo la fine, alcune parti di storia mi sono sembrate troppo arrangiate a messe come riempitivo, alcune cut-scenes sono mal sincronizzate e in generale la grafica dei volti mi è sembrata poco pulita; come voto gli darei un 7 - 7,5 non di più, peccato perchè con un pò più impegno sarebbe potuto diventare un giocone.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2013)

uno dei giochi più belli...il primo è stato il numero 1 in assoluto, ma anche questo non scherza
la storia è bellissima e anche io non mi sono mai annoiato
mi sono piaciuti anche i personaggi e in particolare Vito e Leo
il finale fa capire che la storia continuerà, da qualche parte avevo letto che avevano intenzione di fare un Mafia 3 in collaborazione con Rockstar!


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ci ho giocato di recente, bel gioco. L'1 per me è però decisamente superiore, ha una storia pazzesca. Ho sempre pensato che di Mafia I dovrebbero girare un film.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il primo fu un gran gioco,questo non mi è piaciuto.


----------



## Ale (3 Gennaio 2013)

spero il terzo sia migliore


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il 2 è orrendo e noioso, il primo una pietra miliare della sua generazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il 2 è orrendo e noioso, il primo una pietra miliare della sua generazione


Amen. Al primo ci giocherei ancora ora, al secondo ci giocai ma per inerzia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2013)

Potrebbero rifare il primo in HD, come gli Splinter Cell, sarebbe bello e di sicuro mi attiverei per possederlo


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

A me il 2 non è dispiaciuto anzi


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Potrebbero rifare il primo in HD, come gli Splinter Cell, sarebbe bello e di sicuro mi attiverei per possederlo



Ma la grafica non era male, casomai potrebbero aggiungere attività nel primo oltre alla storia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma la grafica non era male, casomai potrebbero aggiungere attività nel primo oltre alla storia.


Non è una questione di grafica è che ultimamente su PS3 stanno facendo conversioni di classici PS2 per PS3 in HD vedi le trilogie (in un solo blu ray) di: Splinter Cell, Jak, Ratchet, Killzone.


----------



## DR_1 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Il primo è stato spettacolare, senza eguali davvero, mentre il secondo così e così.
Non è stato male, neanche come trama, ma perde molto fascino del primo Mafia considerando che è anche abbastanza corto, mi pare 10, forse 11 capitoli.


----------



## Miro (5 Gennaio 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Il primo è stato spettacolare, senza eguali davvero, mentre il secondo così e così.
> Non è stato male, neanche come trama, ma perde molto fascino del primo Mafia considerando che è anche abbastanza corto, mi pare 10, forse 11 capitoli.




15 capitoli...comunque si, la trama mi è piaciuta ma è davvero troppo corto e lineare, ogni capitolo ti dura al massimo mezz'ora se giocato bene.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Mafia III pare ormai certo uscirà per PS4. Peccato.


----------



## Miro (26 Gennaio 2013)

Visto che ho comprato l'edizione completa ho giocato anche ai DLC, Jimmy's Vendetta e Joe's Adventures...onestamente potevano evitare di farli, specialmente il primo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mafia III pare ormai certo uscirà per PS4. Peccato.



scusa Jino ma dove l'hai letto??? chiedo perchè è la mia seria preferita


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Visto che ho comprato l'edizione completa ho giocato anche ai DLC, Jimmy's Vendetta e Joe's Adventures...onestamente potevano evitare di farli, specialmente il primo.



Io non li ho mai comprati, perchè non mi ispiravano.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> scusa Jino ma dove l'hai letto??? chiedo perchè è la mia seria preferita



Dove non ricordo, l'ho letto settimana scorsa che con lo sviluppo del gioco hanno avuto problemi/ritardi e che sembrano intenzionati ormai a lavorare direttamente per le console di nuova generazione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Finito ieri, Mafia II è molto inferiore rispetto a Mafia I, che è il videogioco più bello che sia mai stato fatto. 
La storia non mi è piaciuta chissà quanto, fosse perchè la rapporto a quella del primo Mafia.
Tommy Angelo batte Vito Scaletta 10 a 1 , quindi


----------

